

Fred Wilson: The End of the IPO Drought is Coming - dwynings
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/05/the-end-of-the-ipo-drought-is-coming.html

======
russell
He says new tools make Sarbanes Oaxley cheaper to comply with. This is the
first that I have heard. Somehow I dont think it means cheap or easy.

~~~
pedalpete
This was a point I kinda commented on to Fred a few weeks ago, and I was
surprised that Sarbox isn't a main concern anymore.

However your point about 'cheap or easy' is precisely what may help the IPO
market credibility. If it were cheap and easy and everybody could do it, we
would be back to the bubble (in theory). With the right tools and people who
can work with it, the companies that truly are ready for IPO can make it work.

------
vaksel
Hopefully, but I'm kinda doubtful

~~~
stcredzero
If it's true, I'll take it as an early leading indicator.

------
UncleOxidant
I doubt it'll be this year. Lots of potential shoes out to drop yet. Maybe
late next year?

